# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Art project

## TriggerHappyJack

So in my sculputre class we've basically been decorating stools (is how you spell "stool" in English?) and well, I've put this coo looking Islamic design in a center circle and want to put something in Arabic around it... 
Well, I don't speak Arabic. So in short, does anyone know any good quotes for me? I could just write something that doesn't make since but I'd kind of like to have meaning... 
Peace 
-TriggerHappy

----------

